# Clips and pics needed



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Am in the process of trying to relaunch the CFUK youtube channel

To his end am looking for people to contribute clips and pics , raw footage , sow e have a stream of stuff to post each week .

Im more than happy to edit , soundtrack , brand , and put titles or commentary any footage

Idea is , it drives more people to the site which increases membership , helps us attract more sponsor and donations as a result and keeps us going..

If you are interested drop me a pm or on here .

Am looking at creating a drop box for people to put footage and pics in.

ideas mooted so far

cafe reviews

clips pics of what's in your cup

latte art

coffee meet up or events ( people going to London coffee festival take note )

tutorials and techniques ( if your want to do these please pm me first as some are done and are being done , so don't want to duplicate )

how your machines works , or reviews of machines .

different brew methods

or anything else you can suggest

most phone cameras will do HD clips now , and I have a suiet or effects and editing software to tart up stuff where needed .

Thanks martin .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great idea Boots and good publicity for the forum too.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Fantastic idea!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Good idea Booty


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shameless bump as no takers yet


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Every time I try to do a video either the coffee making goes badly (eg worn out seals meaning water pished out everywhere when I wanted to film a naked pie with IMS basket recently) or I realise afterwards I should have cleaned up the mess first. Can your software edit out coffee grounds mess?!

On a serious note though, great idea - would be good to have a UK alternative to Seatle Coffee Gear videos on You Tube and for sure we have better latte artists than Gail here!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep the new SCG videos has lost their charm too....


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What would a cafe review look like? A stalkerish video of a nervous looking barista steaming milk?

Would love to contribute where I can. Artistic video of hausgrind grinding some beans???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> What would a cafe review look like? A stalkerish video of a nervous looking barista steaming milk?
> 
> Would love to contribute where I can. Artistic video of hausgrind grinding some beans???


A Few picture of outside and in , possibly

Of the drink etc. , perhaps a shot of their menu board or cakes , Can link them together and put commentary underneath .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

How is this going Martin?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> How is this going Martin?


Short answer not very far

I've got some stuff but have not really been at home last two weeks . Should quieten down now

Couple of people expressed interest but only one person has some footage to contribute ( thanks IW ! )

I need to set up the drop box this weekend for them .

I would love to have some footage to work with from other people, as I don't enough clips to do it on my own ...

Anything great fully received .

especially guys going to london coffee festival .


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I could potentially volunteer some hausgrind fun times as thats all I got with me at the moment.

Not a full review though as I usually go a bit Ben Stiller in Zoolander on camera.

Could do Cherub fun times early April.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll take my camcorder with me to the festival - I might leave the editing to you though.

Did you manage to download that embarrassing stuff I sent you? (Charlie - before you post up it wasn't porn - unless you count my shambolic attempts at a flat white porn.....)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Happy to edit Daren , I enjoy doing it...

haven't mixed the flat white yet...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sometimes trying to make clips never goes quite how you think it will.....






Can someone drop me a pm on how to set up a cloud or drive so anyone who wants to pop clips into it can do so please

I am a computer derp.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Again any help appreciated

this is why.....


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Can't believe you sinked it! Bet it would have still tasted gooooood.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If anyone is wondering what happened to this thread then , this never for off the ground as I never had any contributions for stuff .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can put the Chemex clip in if you create the thread.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> If anyone is wondering what happened to this thread then , this never for off the ground as I never had any contributions for stuff .


Happy to help you set up cloud things. Google drive offers the most storage for free at a hefty 15gb. You will need to set up a google acccount though (although that doesn't mean a gmail account, as you can set up a google account with any email address).

You need a competitive element maybe? Quickest flat white workflow incl. 30 second shot time?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I offered stuff but was told to wait a while... Always willing to contribute to the forum.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think you need a gorillapod MrBoots2u


----------

